# Kancamagus Highway (finally)



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

After trying unsuccessfully for two years to make it up to North Conway (from Hartford) for a family weekend getaway, everything finally fell into place and the weekend of Sept 15-18 we made the 4+ hour trek north. Did lots of things with my son - Conway Scenic RR, Attitash Alpine Side, Story Land - on Saturday and Sunday but first thing Monday morning I set out from our hotel in North Conway to Lincoln along the Kancamagus.

Absolutely perfect riding conditions... started out in the high 50s under mostly sunny skies and warmed to the low 70s by the time I finished. And other than a half-mile stretch of construction just west of Lower Falls, there was almost no traffic to speak of. Ended up doing 37.14 miles in about 2:30... not my best pace ever but being my first time riding the Kanc, I didn't want to push it and blow up before the top of the pass.

Following are some pictures from my ride... enjoy.



Starting off near the Conway end
No gas and no water either
Entering the forest
A history lesson
The Swift River


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*Kancamagus Part II*


Empty roads and sunny skies
Approaching Lower Falls
Lower Falls parking area - notice the orange construction sign
After Lower Falls and the construction - more empty roads and fresh pavement
Lily Pond I
Lily Pond II


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*Kancamagus Part III*


Top of the Pass
Notice the sign I enlarged - now that was a fun descent
View from one of the pullouts on the descent to Lincoln
Yours truly pulling in to Lincoln


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks....looks awesome.

Fall color sneaking in too!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

wow. those roads look buttery smooth


----------



## Wonger (Oct 29, 2005)

*Outstanding...*

Took my family up there in August and rode Bear Notch Rd. and thus a small portion of the Kanc. Terrific region to ride. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice pics. So can we twist your arm and have you go back there next month to take more? Then again the leaf peeper traffic might make the ride unpleasant.

I lived in Boston for a few years and I certainly miss Fall in New England.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

I'd love to get back up there now during peak foliage and do the ride again however you're right that it most likely wouldn't be the same with all the leafpeepers out in force. I think once I got past the construction I mentioned near Lower Falls, I got passed by maybe 15-20 cars before I reached the top of the Pass 15 or so miles later.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, gorgeous country. That place looks like a photographers and bikers dream.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## skulls (Sep 15, 2005)

*Beautiful pics, beautiful scenery*

sounds like a terrific ride. Nothing beats New England in fall (or anytime else, really). I remember driving it a decade or so ago in late fall/early winter. There were snowflakes falling and flying up behind the cars and it was just magical. Never had the chance to ride it, however. Someday.....


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Jealous*

I have also ridden that pass - only the weather was not as nice as you had. Then I went and climbed up to Franconia Notch only to find out that you can not go onto the highway and had to go back to town. Would love to do the ride in early fall as you did.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

just discovered this thread, as i haven't stopped by the commuting board in a while. just wanted to mention a couple things, as this road begins just up the road from my apartment. 

the very first picture you posted shows thew starting point for the annual Crank the Kanc time trial, right there at the sign by the turnoff for the highway maintenance lot.

the pavement looks buttery smooth because they repaved the final climb, both sides, earlier this summer. and it is very nice. some of the new pavement further down, like that shown in the shot after Lower Falls, isn't quite as smooth, it's new, but has a kind of chip and seal feel to it, a little rumbly, and i'm not sure if that's just a base layer that'll be totally paved over once all the construction they're doing is complete. 

and speaking of construction, they seem to be just about done for the year. they've repaved the section they had dug up, but above that is still some rough pavement, criss-crossed with patches where they had dug up and laid new drainage earlier this year. I asked one of the construction guys if they were gonna rip that up[ too or just pave over it, and they are gonna rip it up, but that's a project for next year. don't know if that'll be the end of it, or if they plan on improving drainage and widening the road in places they haven't touched yet in the last two years of construction. 

haven't ridden it since July because of the construction, but last Sunday, after seeing they had got the new pavement down, I decided I'd go for it. did the ride, timed from the Crank the Kanc start line, in 1 hour 44 minutes, the best time i've ever done, and about 17 minutes faster than my time in the CTK back in May. so looking forward to next year's race. 

and it was cooooold at the top, had to be near the freezing point. I could see my breath all the way up the final climb, and there was still snow along the roadside from the early morning dumping of the day before. didn't stay too long at the top, just long enough to pull on my balaclava and throw my shell on. and let's just say the descent back down was some kinda cold. 

and yeah, foliage season is not the time to be on that road on a bike, especially on a weekend. you picked a fine time to ride it, on a weekday, between the Labor Day weekend and foliage season peak tourist levels.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I just came across this thread too. I have very fond memories of driving Kancamagus and dreaming of riding it one day. I've spent many years exploring the White Mountains and absolutely love this part of New England. Beautiful autumn colours, not a lot of traffic except for the weekends when North Conway can have actually a full-fledged traffic jam, and very nice riding conditions. Only a 4 hours drive from Montreal 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Hey*

Sorry to revive the thread but just came accross it. Thanks for the pics, makes me miss home. I used to work at a camp up there, and did bike trips for them.....Looks like I'm gonna have to lead another bike trip for camp this summer


----------



## Lawrencer2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Missing the East*

Live in Chicago now. The wife is from Boston and I'm a Jersey guy. I miss riding in the NE although I do a Boston to the Cape ride every August. I' d love to do that ride.

I have some rather hectic Columbus Day memories of that road. 

Roads out here suck!!!!!


----------

